# Erection problem?



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm having an issue getting and keeping my penis 100% erect. I'm not sure if it's normal or not since I've only had sex with one girl. I've been with my current girlfriend for over 4 years and every time we have sex, my penis only gets about 80% erect. I can still feel some softness in it. Early on in our relationship I realized this and started "flexing" my penis to make it really stiff. Or course, I can't stay that way the entire time so I have to keep doing it on and off. I am however erect enough to pleasure my GF and I can still enjoy sex as well. I just feel like I'm always trying to get myself to 100% and it just doesn't work. I've done it maybe once or twice in the past without trying or thinking about it but it never last long. 
Recently, I've been trying to relax and not think about it or do any "flexing". I thought that might help but it doesn't. Does anyone have any experience with this or any solutions?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

First issue, do you have any ongoing issues like high blood pressure, diabetes or any other cardiovascular or respiratory illness? Do you take any medication?


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

drerio said:


> First issue, do you have any ongoing issues like high blood pressure, diabetes or any other cardiovascular or respiratory illness? Do you take any medication?


Nope.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Are you excercising or eating heavy/fatty meals?








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

An erection is the combination of a neurological event that requires a healthy cardiovascular system. Men respond via the parasympathetic response that triggers a cardiovascular event. 

So, exercise will definitely enhance your erection. So will not be overly stressed out (opposing the parasympathetic response). You still may want to make an appointment to be sure there is no underlying condition. Also stressing out about not being fully erect is certainly not helping.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

How old are you?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

What happens when you masturbate? Are you fully erect then or just 80%?

If you're fine then, it's probably stress or nerves that are making it more difficult for you when with your gf. Are you nervous about sex with her?


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> Are you excercising or eating heavy/fatty meals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I weight train every other day.
I think my eating habits are normal. I rarely eat anything sweet, greasy or processed. I only drink water and occasionally I'll have a beer on the weekend.


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

drerio said:


> How old are you?


22


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

norajane said:


> What happens when you masturbate? Are you fully erect then or just 80%?
> 
> If you're fine then, it's probably stress or nerves that are making it more difficult for you when with your gf. Are you nervous about sex with her?


Most of the time, I'm fully erect.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliantaire said:


> 22


You shouldn't have any cardio issues. I know it sounds a little nutty, but along with your weight training do some yoga or tai chi exercise. 

Are there other underlying stressors?


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

drerio said:


> You shouldn't have any cardio issues. I know it sounds a little nutty, but along with your weight training do some yoga or tai chi exercise.
> 
> Are there other underlying stressors?


Not nutty at all. I actually want to take a yoga class. 

I think I keep my stress in check.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliantaire said:


> Most of the time, I'm fully erect.


Performance anxiety... Try to learn to relax... Spend time trying to discover your partner rather than jump straight for intercourse. Help both of you relax. Use hands on her...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliantaire said:


> Not nutty at all. I actually want to take a yoga class.
> 
> I think I keep my stress in check.


Do what you need to get rid of any stressors. But don't stress when it is not completely erect that goes counter intuitive.


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

drerio said:


> Performance anxiety... Try to learn to relax... Spend time trying to discover your partner rather than jump straight for intercourse. Help both of you relax. Use hands on her...


I've tried that but I just can't seem to keep my mind away from "I hope I'm fully erect this time".
How can I keep my thoughts away from this?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

BTW green tea enhances the release of nitric oxide (NO)... Necessary in causing an erection. Don't drink too soon before sex that actually decreases NO


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliantaire said:


> I've tried that but I just can't seem to keep my mind away from "I hope I'm fully erect this time".
> How can I keep my thoughts away from this?


So this is where yoga can come in... Learning how to relax during this time.. Techniques help you to help cope with stressful events.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Brilliantaire said:


> I've tried that but I just can't seem to keep my mind away from "I hope I'm fully erect this time".
> How can I keep my thoughts away from this?


Think about how you can give her pleasure and orgasms through oral sex. Think about how her face looks when she's looking at you during sex. Think about how amazing her skin feels. Think about her breathing and how it gets faster when she's excited. Stay in the moment - think about her, not your erection.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't be concerned with trying to be the best lover to your mate... She is there to enjoy you not compare you.


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

drerio said:


> BTW green tea enhances the release of nitric oxide (NO)... Necessary in causing an erection. Don't drink too soon before sex that actually decreases NO


I drank green tea a couple months ago every morning. Then I started getting horrible acne on my back. Once I stopped, it went away......though I'm left with acne scars now. So I'm afraid of it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliantaire said:


> I drank green tea a couple months ago every morning. Then I started getting horrible acne on my back. Once I stopped, it went away......though I'm left with acne scars now. So I'm afraid of it.


So you just need to not be so concerned with assuming you have to make every love session better than the last. 

Spend time teasing and playing with each other without having sex. Build up healthy anxiety.


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay. Thanks drerio and norajane for the advice. I don't have the extra money for the yoga classes right now but until I do, I'll try my best to not stress out over this.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Height?

Weight?

Take a double dose of Arginine 45 minutes before you're expecting to be in action. 

Eat a handful of walnuts and one of almonds daily.

Cut out the porn for a couple of weeks and you should see a big improvement.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliantaire said:


> Okay. Thanks drerio and norajane for the advice. I don't have the extra money for the yoga classes right now but until I do, I'll try my best to not stress out over this.


Like most guys we are competitive... This is not a contest... Have fun and treat it that way rather than a conquest.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Try Viagra or similar, might help your confidence until things (hardenss) improves on it's own...


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Brilliantaire said:


> Okay. Thanks drerio and norajane for the advice. I don't have the extra money for the yoga classes right now but until I do, I'll try my best to not stress out over this.


Yoga was created for the express purpose of increasing sexual desire in the females involved in the Hatha Yoga sex cult, a branch of Tantra. It definitely makes women want to have sex by increasing pelvic blood flow. The linked article also says it raises test, but I would imagine a set of leg presses or squats would do that even better.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Not to jack the op's thread we also know that yoga came from the Vedic period in which warriors practiced it before battle... Western assumption that this is a feminized exercise... Anyway find what best fits to reduce your stress and anxiety.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

drerio said:


> Not to jack the op's thread we also know that yoga came from the Vedic period in which warriors practiced it before battle... Western assumption that this is a feminized exercise... Anyway find what best fits to reduce your stress and anxiety.


Anything that moves blood to the pelvic region is going to be good for a guy who can't keep it up.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Anything that moves blood to the pelvic region is going to be good for a guy who can't keep it up.


Absolutely agree... one should not try to assume certain exercises are for only a single gender. My preference has always been Tai Chi... basically does the same thing.


----------



## Ihearyah (Nov 1, 2012)

Dude you have low T. Go to your doctor and have them test your testerone. Everything you said matched me exactly. The whole your erection is harder when masturbating versus sex is just a sensitivity issue or a time of day issue. T is highest in the morning.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

norajane said:


> Think about how you can give her pleasure and orgasms through oral sex. Think about how her face looks when she's looking at you during sex. Think about how amazing her skin feels. Think about her breathing and how it gets faster when she's excited. Stay in the moment - think about her, not your erection.


Mechanical issues aside, despite their importance, the Brain and thus the psychological streams running through it, are a far more powerful aspect of arousal and orgasm!


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Ihearyah said:


> Dude you have low T. Go to your doctor and have them test your testerone. Everything you said matched me exactly. The whole your erection is harder when masturbating versus sex is just a sensitivity issue or a time of day issue. T is highest in the morning.


Yeah. In matters of sexual desire, Testosterone rules. Also, I forgot to mention PT-141.


----------

